# (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?



## SlyNx (13. Februar 2003)

*(.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ein forum ein öffentlicher ort des austauschs und der diskussion ist. nur sehe ich keinen grund daher alles, was mir stinkt kommentarlos stehen zu lassen, denn forum bedeutet ja auch, dass man über die meinung einzelner mitglieder diskutieren kann.

thema meines threads ist das, zur zeit sehr in mode gekommene, rumprahlen einiger sehr junger mitglieder der community. mit einem alter zwischen 12 und 14 geben sie hier ihre weltanschauung zu besten, was keineswegs schlimm wäre, nur beharren sie teilweise felsenfest darauf, dass sie die *weisheit mit löffeln gefressen* haben. hinzu kommt eine *permanente voranstellung ihres akademischen "werdegangs"* (wenn man von sowas in dem alter überhaupt sprechen kann) und ihrer ach so tollen zukunftsvorstellungen.

Ein paar kommentierte Zitate (von verschiedenen Leuten):



> Wegen der Bekanntgabe meines Alters:
> Niemand soll von mir ein falsches Bild bekommen: Hinter dem Stinktier steckt eine unsichtbare, dunkle Seite *muahahahahahaaaaaar* - naja, eigentlich will ich nur nicht, dass man eben wegen meines Schreibstiles glaubt, ich sei Mitte 20 und studiere (am besten noch Germanistik)


Glaub mir, mit 14 hast du annähernd eine Vorstellung davon, wie es ist Mitte 20 zu sein. Sorry, aber du hast wahrscheinlich noch nie geraucht, gesoffen, gefickt, bist noch nie auto gefahren oder nachts um halb 4 in einer wildfremden Stadt auf der Suche nach deiner Jugendherberge auf einer Parkbank eingeschlafen.
Kurzum: Verglichen mit einem durchschnittlichen Mittzwanziger hast du bis jetzt *rein gar nichts* erlebt.



> Und das mit dem Amiga mit 2 [Jahren] stimmt, ich errinnere mich an meine Tage (Nächte damals noch nicht) mit Firepower gegen meinen Vater bzw einem Virusinfiziertem - und daher nur bis Level 9 funzenden Giana Sisters gegen Schleimige Schildkrötenbatzen [...] Sprechen lernte ich in etwa zur selben Zeit


Wurde in dem Thread schon von TommiP kommentiert: Noch nicht reden können, aber schon Giana Sisters zocken --> klar. Warum schreibt man so einen Schwachsinn, den man doch nicht ernsthaft selber glauben kann? Um interessant zu wirken?



> Gut 8.Klasse scheint noch zu gehen , trotzdem , mein Entschluss steht fest , ich arbeite in der Schul - und Studienzeit besonders hart und kann dann später für viel Geld wenig arbeiten *vorfreu* ! Ich sehe schon meine dummen Klassenkameraden , die vom Gymnasium abgehen wollen , wie sie es später bereuen ! Dann müssen die (höchstwahrscheinlich) mehr arbeiten für weniger Geld als ich und nur weil sie die ca.15 Jahre Schule+Studium(oder Lehre) relaxen wollten !


Sorry, aber du hast ma gar keine Ahnung von dem was du sagst. Achte Klasse, dass ich nicht lache. In der achten Klasse liest man in Deutsch Dürrenmatt und bestenfalls Max Frisch, in Mathe wird man langsam mit proportionalen und antiproportionalen Funktionen fertig, um dann irgendwann zur Trigenometrie zu kommen, der Physikunterricht kommt über die einfache Mechanik nicht hinaus und dein Englischvokabular dürfte gerade mal reichen, um in London eine Tasse Kaffee zu bestellen.
Auch wenn du mir nicht glaubst, da kommt noch mehr auf dich zu als hinter dir liegt. Hebbel, Goethe, Fontane und Kafka genauso wie irrationale Gleichungssysteme, Vektorraumtheorien und Integralsätze. In der Physik hagelt es Postulate, Hall-Effekt und Schrödingergleichung werden genauso sicher auf dich zukommen wie De-Broglie-Wellentheorien und Elektronenreflexionen.
Stell dir das nicht zu einfach vor, es gibt genug Leute die noch bis Ende der Zwölf durchhalten und dann härter abkacken, als ein Sibire mit Verstopfung.

_von dem gleichen herren (etwas weiter oben in selbem thread)_


> Nee , ehrlich nicht , sonst hätte ich ja nicht meinen 1,7 Durchschnitt auf dem *Gymnasium*-Zeugnis .... *angeb*


Ist ja alles schön und gut, nur schließe ich daraus (in Kombination mit obigem Statement), dass du nicht viel von Leuten hälst, die nicht aufs Gymnasium gehen, da sie in deinen Augen dumm sind und selber schuld, wenn sie ein Leben lang buckeln müssen?

*[Fazit]*
Denkt nicht immer ihr wärt die Könige Neuenglands, denn eurer Weg ist noch lang, sehr lang. Es gibt da einige Dinge die zum Erwachsenwerden gehören, die ihr wahrscheinlich allesamt noch nicht erlebt habt. Was habt ihr von eurer unermeßlichen Intelligenz, Eloquenz und Erhabenheit, wenn immer die "dummen" Kerle die Weiber abkriegen? Ihr redet euch ein, dass diese Perlen es neh icht werd sind, da sie gleichermaßen unterbelichtet sind, doch letztendlich erkennt ihr dann mit 17/18, dass jede Muschi etwas anziehendes hat, egal was für ein Hirn einen Meter weiter himmelwärts arbeitet. Ihr werdet euch irgendwann gewahr, dass auch die Leute, die jeden Montag total fertig vom durchzechten Wochenende im Unterricht dahinvegetierten, auch ihr Abi gekriegt haben. "Aber ich hab nen Schnitt von 1,2, die nur von 2,9" werdet ihr euch trösten und dann auf einmal in der Uni neben ihnen sitzen und merken, dass plötzlich keiner mehr nach eurem tollen Abischnitt fragt. Die dann stattfindende Umorientierung in Richtung Partymachen kommt allerdings zu spät, zu heftig, da ihr ja einiges aufholen müsst und während die von euch einst verachteten Altersgenossen Freitagsabends für die nächste Klausur lernen, liegt ihr auf der Bahnhofstoilette und kotzt irgendeinem Penner in den Schoß.Woher solltet ihr auch wissen, dass in dieser "Trichterzigarette" tatsächlich "Drogen" waren?
Macht die Erfahrungen die sich euch bieten, wenn sie sich euch bieten. Denn wenn ihr dann mit, im ersten Zitat erwähnten, Mitte 20 versucht euer Leben nachzuholen, kann das nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

so, jetzt warte ich auf den comment eines 30 - 40 jährigen *G*


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

vrdammter IE ..


----------



## DFens (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Ich habe sowas ähnliches auch schon mal geschrieben nur in einem nicht für jeden zugänglichen Forum und mit weniger Worten. Danach haben mich alle gehasst


----------



## Schumi123 (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Ich habe sowas ähnliches auch schon mal geschrieben nur in einem nicht für jeden zugänglichen Forum und mit weniger Worten. Danach haben mich alle gehasst



DFens du bist ja so fies *gg*


----------



## MasterHeld (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Ja Vater. Natürlich Vater. ich vertraue deiner universellen Weisheit Vater!


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Ich habe sowas ähnliches auch schon mal geschrieben nur in einem nicht für jeden zugänglichen Forum und mit weniger Worten. Danach haben mich alle gehasst



klang das dann ungefähr so?


> kleine scheiß kinder *grr*


*g* ?
aber das würde wohl nich reichen, damit einen alle hassen :o
versuch dich mal zu erinnern un rezitiere dann hier *g*


----------



## galad (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Jaja, das Leben Mitte zwanzig... Ich bin erst anfangs zwanzig, liegt noch viel vor mir? Ich hab noch nie LSD, Angeldust, Ecstasy, Schnee und all das zeug genommen. Hab ich was verpasst?

Ich finde es beschämend von dir, Slynix, dass du über Dürrenmatt und Frisch so sprichst, als wären sie einfach zu verstehende Kinderautoren. Wenn du vielleicht "die Physiker" nochmals durchliest, könnte sich auch dir der höhere Sinn dieser Komödie offenbaren, vor allem der Satz "wenn man einmal etwas gedacht hat, kann man es nicht mehr zurückdenken".
Aber, naja, warum regst du dich darüber auf, mit zwanzig+ solltest du doch eine gewisse Erhabenheit über die nichtigen Angelegenheiten der -16 entwickelt haben und eigentlich auch ein oberflächliches bekunden von Interesse an den 16-18 jährigen. (Die übergänge der Altersgruppen sind natürlich fliessend und individuell spezifisch. Ich hab schon mit 16 jährigen über die Kantkrise von Kleist disskutiert).

PS: Ich warte auch nur darauf, dass mir einer, der zehn bis zwanzig Jahre mehr Erfahrung hat, sagt, dass ich noch was erleben werde und viel vor mir habe. Hoffentlich auch, was hätte es sonst für einen Sinn, weiterzuleben. Also, Boneshakerbaby, bitte klär uns auf!!!!!


----------



## pirx (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> so, jetzt warte ich auf den comment eines 30 - 40 jährigen *G*



no comment.

Oder doch, wie habe ich in einem Buch letzthin so schön gelesen: "Als Tennager hält man sich sowieso für unsterblich."


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Jaja, das Leben Mitte zwanzig... Ich bin erst anfangs zwanzig, liegt noch viel vor mir? Ich hab noch nie LSD, Angeldust, Ecstasy, Schnee und all das zeug genommen. Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Ich finde es beschämend von dir, Slynix, dass du über Dürrenmatt und Frisch so sprichst, als wären sie einfach zu verstehende Kinderautoren. Wenn du vielleicht "die Physiker" nochmals durchliest, könnte sich auch dir der höhere Sinn dieser Komödie offenbaren, vor allem der Satz "wenn man einmal etwas gedacht hat, kann man es nicht mehr zurückdenken".
> Aber, naja, warum regst du dich darüber auf, mit zwanzig+ solltest du doch eine gewisse Erhabenheit über die nichtigen Angelegenheiten der -16 entwickelt haben und eigentlich auch ein oberflächliches bekunden von Interesse an den 16-18 jährigen. (Die übergänge der Altersgruppen sind natürlich fliessend und individuell spezifisch. Ich hab schon mit 16 jährigen über die Kantkrise von Kleist disskutiert).
> ...



Was ich mit Mitte 20 alles gemacht hab, das wollt ihr gar nicht wissen ...*hüstel, vertusch*  Nene, aus dem Alter bin ich raus, dass ich mich über Pubis noch ärgere, mein Nachwuchs ist ja schon kurz davor, ich spiel den Verständnisvollen. Aber ich musst sehr lachen, SlyNx. Warte, gleich ists 12 und dann stürmen sie alle hier rein und steinigen dich ....


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Was ich mit Mitte 20 alles gemacht hab, das wollt ihr gar nicht wissen ...*hüstel, vertusch*  Nene, aus dem Alter bin ich raus, dass ich mich über Pubis noch ärgere, mein Nachwuchs ist ja schon kurz davor, ich spiel den Verständnisvollen. Aber ich musst sehr lachen, SlyNx. Warte, gleich ists 12 und dann stürmen sie alle hier rein und steinigen dich ....



kommen die nich erst so gegen 1 oder halb 2 ? o_O *g*

naja, jedenfalls wirds lustig *g*

schade, dass die 30+ nich viel dazu sagen.. wo ihr doch noch 10 jahre mehr am buckel habt, könntet ihr den 20+ doch sicher noch was erzählen... *g*

und die aufteilung der 10+ in bis 16 und über 16.. naja.. ich kenn genug 17 und 18 jährige, die ich, ohne ihr alter zu wissen, für 13 odeer 14 einstufen würde.. (auffallend oft die mit zu großen hosen. merkwürdig.)


----------



## SlyNx (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Jaja, das Leben Mitte zwanzig... Ich bin erst anfangs zwanzig, liegt noch viel vor mir? Ich hab noch nie LSD, Angeldust, Ecstasy, Schnee und all das zeug genommen. Hab ich was verpasst?


Nö, aber die Dinge die ich aufgezählt habe (Alk, Cannabis) wirst du doch sicher irgendwann mal probiert haben, oder nicht?


> Ich finde es beschämend von dir, Slynix, dass du über Dürrenmatt und Frisch so sprichst, als wären sie einfach zu verstehende Kinderautoren. Wenn du vielleicht "die Physiker" nochmals durchliest, könnte sich auch dir der höhere Sinn dieser Komödie offenbaren, vor allem der Satz "wenn man einmal etwas gedacht hat, kann man es nicht mehr zurückdenken".


Da habe ich ein falsches bild hinterlassen. Dürrenmatt ist einer der größten, gerade weil er verständlich und tiefgründig zu gleich ist. Habe "Die Physiker" zweimal gelesen und im Theater gesehen. Sehr tiefgründig. Allerdings ist "Der Richter und sein Henker" unterhaltsamer.
Zu Frisch "Homo Faber" ist ja wohl ein sehr interessanter Bericht. Stellenweise auch sehr krass.



> Aber, naja, warum regst du dich darüber auf, mit zwanzig+ solltest du doch eine gewisse Erhabenheit über die nichtigen Angelegenheiten der -16 entwickelt haben und eigentlich auch ein oberflächliches bekunden von Interesse an den 16-18 jährigen.


bin noch nicht ganz zwanzig+ und der anlass dieses threads ist ja ein aktueller und kein grundsätzlicher.

btw: So Dinge wie die Kantkrise von Kleist sind mir dann doch zu wissenschaftlich. So Dinge wie Dürrenmatt liegen mir da eher, bzw. im Moment lese ich Houellebecq (krasser Franzose) ...



> Aber ich musst sehr lachen, SlyNx. Warte, gleich ists 12 und dann stürmen sie alle hier rein und steinigen dich ....


Wenigstens du baust mich auf ...


----------



## DFens (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > Ich habe sowas ähnliches auch schon mal geschrieben nur in einem nicht für jeden zugänglichen Forum und mit weniger Worten. Danach haben mich alle gehasst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, so arg war's nicht. Ich hatte nur festgestellt, daß einige viel Stuss von sich geben, andere aber nicht, daraufhin einen empirischen Zusammenhang mit dem Alter der Probanden hergestellt und Begriffe wie "Reife" benutzt.
Soweit meine Erinnerung. Genau Wortlaute müsste ich daheim nachschlagen *g*.


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > > Ich habe sowas ähnliches auch schon mal geschrieben nur in einem nicht für jeden zugänglichen Forum und mit weniger Worten. Danach haben mich alle gehasst
> >
> >
> >
> ...



lol.
also hast du einfach einige leut als unreif beschimpft und wurdest von vielen gehasst? o_O
wow *g*


----------



## galad (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@ Slynx: noch nie gehört von dem Franzosen. Kann man dessen Name überhaupt aussprechen? Natürlich sehe ich das ganze auch nicht so eng, ich liebe es einfach, die Hauptthreats von Streitthemen wie diesen irgendwie zu widerlegen, untergraben oder kontroverse Ansichten preiszugeben. Ich bin eben ein zynischer Mensch, der es schon schafft, mit fünf wortern (allesamt höflich und allgemein respektabel) andere leute (v.a. Frauen) so auf die Palme zu bringen, dass da eine Rose eher eine karge wiedergutmachung wäre. wenn ich eventuell deinen namen nicht richtig geschrieben habe, dann liegt das an meiner Unfähigkeit mir solche zu merken.


----------



## DFens (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> lol.
> also hast du einfach einige leut als unreif beschimpft und wurdest von vielen gehasst? o_O
> wow *g*



*pff* Dann könnte man das Eröffnungsposting auch so zusammenfassen.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Alle jungen Lebewesen haben ihr eigenes Weltbild und eine eigene Vorstellung von dem was ist ,was exestiert und wohin es geht bzw warum es so ist . Dieses Universalwissen ist eine Anhäufung von angeeigneten Erfahrungswerten vermischt mit persönlichen Überlegungsstrategien.Im Grunde nichts anderes als ein langsames Abchecken von Was ist Was !!


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > lol.
> > also hast du einfach einige leut als unreif beschimpft und wurdest von vielen gehasst? o_O
> > wow *g*
> 
> ...



ich liebe es dinge zu vereinfachen und zu verallgemeinern *g*
edit: ich bin übrigens auch unreif.. also nehmt mich nich immer ernst


----------



## Joker1985 (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Ich seh dein Problem nicht. Sollte ich mich dafür schämen dass ich jünger bin als du?

edit: oder möchtest du lieber gesiezt werden?


----------



## KONNAITN (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@SlyNx: Eine amüsante und nicht ganz unzutreffende Analyse.

Nicht dass mich das wahnsinnig beschäftigt hätte, aber manche der Aussagen fand ich auch...ich sage mal bemerkenswert.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass je öfter man dezent darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man doch bitte nicht glauben sollte, der Verfasser wäre(überspitzt formuliert) ein "gewöhnlicher" 14 Jähirger (oder andersrum, gar ein Germanistik Student *löl*  ), desto "jünger" wurde mein Bild von ihm. 

Ich will den Verfasser auch gar nicht angreifen, aber sich hinzustellen und zu sagen: "Seht her wie klug ich bin", kommt normalerweise nicht besonders gut an. In keinem Alter. 
Falls es nämlich so ist, kann das dann ja ohnehin jeder für sich selbst feststellen...

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Woodstock (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> schade, dass die 30+ nich viel dazu sagen.. wo ihr doch noch 10 jahre mehr am buckel habt, könntet ihr den 20+ doch sicher noch was erzählen... *g*
> 
> und die aufteilung der 10+ in bis 16 und über 16.. naja.. ich kenn genug 17 und 18 jährige, die ich, ohne ihr alter zu wissen, für 13 odeer 14 einstufen würde.. (auffallend oft die mit zu großen hosen. merkwürdig.)



Naja...dann wollen wir mal )
Also ihr Mitte 20iger. Ihr denkt, dass ihr alles wisst? Ihr meint, dass ihr Lebenserfahrung habt? Weil ihr klüger seid als die Mitte 10er?
Forget it!
Mit Mitte 30 wisst, ihr, was ihr mit Mitte 20 dachtet zu wissen!

Das tollste daran ist: Mit Mitte 40 denke ich das auch über meinen jetzigen Status. Und dann mit Mitte 50 etc. etc. etc.

Irgendwann in der Mitte meines letzten Lebensjahrzehnt habe ich dann (endlich) das Maximum erreicht und dann wars das auch schon  (ab in die Kiste).

Das Leben ist geil: Man sammelt die ganze Zeit Erfahrung, nur um dann am Ende nichts mehr davon zu haben. 
Quasi wie in Rollenspielen. Die tollsten Fertigkeiten und Zauber kann man vielleicht beim Endgegner anwenden und dann ist das Spiel vorbei. Sollten die Programmierer dann einen Sequel rausbringen fängt man wieder von vorne an! *Computerspielesindlebensphilosophisch!*

Gruß
W.


----------



## upad_Lord (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Ich seh dein Problem nicht. Sollte ich mich dafür schämen dass ich jünger bin als du?
> 
> edit: oder möchtest du lieber gesiezt werden?


lol das war die passende antwort, naja aber teilweise hatter recht
PS: bin selber "erst" (oder schon?) 18
auf das mich beide altersgruppen (die über- und die unter mir)
mich steinigen *fg*


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Quasi wie in Rollenspielen. Die tollsten Fertigkeiten und Zauber kann man vielleicht beim Endgegner anwenden und dann ist das Spiel vorbei. Sollten die Programmierer dann einen Sequel rausbringen fängt man wieder von vorne an! *Computerspielesindlebensphilosophisch!*
> 
> Gruß
> W.



Tolle Vorstellung. Klein Boneshaker mit der Alzheimer-Rüstung und 200 Foren-Erfahrungspunkten tritt im letzten Level dem Beelzebub gegenüber .... zu Hülfe!


----------



## SlyNx (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > Ich seh dein Problem nicht. Sollte ich mich dafür schämen dass ich jünger bin als du?
> >
> > edit: oder möchtest du lieber gesiezt werden?
> 
> ...




ich bin auch nicht gerade viel älter als du ...

es ging aber auch gar nicht darum, dass menschen die jünger sind, dümmer oder unreifer sind als ich (denn so eine aussage hätte etwas sehr pubertäres). Das einzige was ich versucht habe anzuprangern (und daher die zitate) ist diese einstellung "ich bin jetzt 14 und weiß was abgeht", denn das ist die eigentliche einsicht (die woodstock sehr schön auf den punkt gebracht hat): die meisten älteren menschen wissen eben mehr übers leben, weil sie länger dabei sind.

lest ma das stammposting ganz(!) dann entdeckt ihr noch etwas anderes:
der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> lest ma das stammposting ganz(!) dann entdeckt ihr noch etwas anderes:
> der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")



schlagt mich, aber ich nenn das arroganz *g*
edit: und jeder von euch (an den autoren des 1,7er zitats) hat wohl schon mal davon gehört, dass arroganz ne nicht gerade tugendhafte tugend ist *g* *grübel*


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")



*vorurteilausgrab* - die kenn ich! Die mit 1.7 und drunter haben alle mit 18 Jahren noch Pullunder und karierte Hemden an, ihre Hobbies sind antike Burgen aus Würfelzucker nachbauen und mit Muttern Sonntags die Enten fick... äh füttern.


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")
> 
> 
> 
> *vorurteilausgrab* - die kenn ich! Die mit 1.7 und drunter haben alle mit 18 Jahren noch Pullunder und karierte Hemden an, ihre Hobbies sind antike Burgen aus Würfelzucker nachbauen und mit Muttern Sonntags die Enten fick... äh füttern.



lol *g*
zum glück hatte ich am gymi immer n schnitt oberhalb von 2,5 .. bis ich nach der 10. abging ;D


----------



## _Kati_ (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

SlyNx mach dir keine Sorgen dich hassen jetzt wahrescheinlich nur daglas und nuklearSkunk weil du sie zietiert hast. Mir ist es eigentlich ziehmlich egal,weil ich weis,dass ich noch net so viel scheiß gemacht hab wie du aber des schaff ich auch noch


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > lest ma das stammposting ganz(!) dann entdeckt ihr noch etwas anderes:
> > der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")
> 
> 
> ...



es ist leider ein verbreitetes phänomen, dass nur studenten was wert sein sollen.
dies ist nicht nur in der von dir genannten weise schädlich für's umfeld, nein, der handwerker wird dadurch total abgewertet. und es scheint nicht aufzuhalten zu sein.... erst wenn keiner mehr häuser, möbel usw. baut, wird man merken, dass man etwas ganz falsch gemacht hat.
es gibt ja viele eltern, deren kinder ums verrecken studieren müssen. als gäbe es nicht schon genug studenten - es gibt sogar viel zuviele davon. und ich hab einige davon kennengelernt, wirklich zum studieren prädestiniert waren die wenigsten davon.
aber auch die wirtschaft mit ihren übertriebenen anforderungen ist mit schuld. selektion bis zum abwinken... sowas passiert halt leider in zeiten mit arbeitslosigkeit. ohne paper bist du nichts mehr wert.
das überträgt sich dann natürlich auch auf die "freizeit", man bekommt falsche wertvorstellungen.
um wieder direkt auf thema zu kommen... ich habe manchmal selber das gefühl, ich könne dinge aus meinem leben heute besser beurteilen als auch schon. aber kommt es darauf an? stimmt es überhaupt, denn ich bin ja mittlerweile älter geworden? ich bin mir da nicht sicher und drum halte ich nichts davon, darauf rumzureiten.


----------



## upad_Lord (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > > Ich seh dein Problem nicht. Sollte ich mich dafür schämen dass ich jünger bin als du?
> > >
> > > edit: oder möchtest du lieber gesiezt werden?
> >
> ...



hiermit verweise ich auf den thread zur senkung der weltbevölkerung... für alle die mehr über gymniasasten wisen wollen, hab übrigens den thread von dem stinktier (den richtigen nick hab ich grade nicht parat) gestern gelesen, und fand ihn gar net soo schlecht, und er schreibt wirklich relativ (lol) intelligent, naja, nun zu der sache:
Wer länger dabei sit weiß auch mehr....
mal ein doofes beispiel:
sind deine eltern klüger als du weil sie länger dabei sind?
meine haben "nur" nen hauptschulabschluss gemacht, und können mir in mathe aufm gym bestimmt ent mehr helfen!


----------



## pirx (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")
> 
> 
> 
> *vorurteilausgrab* - die kenn ich! Die mit 1.7 und drunter haben alle mit 18 Jahren noch Pullunder und karierte Hemden an, ihre Hobbies sind antike Burgen aus Würfelzucker nachbauen und mit Muttern Sonntags die Enten fick... äh füttern.



Genau... und wenn sie nach dem Studium dann endlich beginnen zu arbeiten, wollen sie gleich die ganze Bude umkrempeln, haben aber keine Ahnung von produktiver Arbeit und nerven alle mit ihren fantastischen und nicht realisierbaren Ideen.


----------



## SlyNx (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> sind deine eltern klüger als du weil sie länger dabei sind?
> meine haben "nur" nen hauptschulabschluss gemacht, und können mir in mathe aufm gym bestimmt ent mehr helfen!



was hat mathe mit lebenserfahrung zu tun ? :o

mein vadda kann mir helfen, wenn mein auto streikt, kann mir sagen worauf ich beim abschluss von versicherungen achten muss, hat einfach erfahrungen gemacht von denen ich lernen kann ...
ach so, und meiner hat mathe studiert


----------



## upad_Lord (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > sind deine eltern klüger als du weil sie länger dabei sind?
> > meine haben "nur" nen hauptschulabschluss gemacht, und können mir in mathe aufm gym bestimmt ent mehr helfen!
> 
> 
> ...



naja, war vielleicht ein scheiss beispiel, aber älter = klüger is ja nun soo nich richtig.....


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > > sind deine eltern klüger als du weil sie länger dabei sind?
> > > meine haben "nur" nen hauptschulabschluss gemacht, und können mir in mathe aufm gym bestimmt ent mehr helfen!
> >
> >
> ...



ich würde sagen, ihr schmeißt hier klugheit und erfahrung irgendwie durch- und übereinander.. *g*
da klugheit nicht altersabhängig sein kann, will ich mal von erfahrung sprechen:
es ist nur allzu natürlich, dass ältere erfahrungsreicher sind als jüngere und ihnen damit auch behilflich sein können.
es mag zwar immer ausnahmen geben, aber die werden wohl selten bleiben..
zwar wird man als älterer nicht unbedingt mehr erfahrung in *allen* lebensbereichen haben (zum beispiel behaupte ich mal dreist, dass ich mehr erfahrung im umgang mit computern habe, als alle meine vorfahren, obwohl einige davon merklich älter sind  ), aber in bereichen, die jeden menschen betreffen (liebe, freundschaft oder unsere allseits geliebte bürokratie) haben wohl die älteren meist mehr erfahrung.
 ski


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Genau... und wenn sie nach dem Studium dann endlich beginnen zu arbeiten, wollen sie gleich die ganze Bude umkrempeln, haben aber keine Ahnung von produktiver Arbeit und nerven alle mit ihren fantastischen und nicht realisierbaren Ideen.




Ach, du hattest sowas auch mal als Vorgesetzten?  Klasse, was?


----------



## SlyNx (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> ich würde sagen, ihr schmeißt hier klugheit und erfahrung irgendwie durch- und übereinander.. *g*
> [...] aber in bereichen, die jeden menschen betreffen (liebe, freundschaft oder unsere allseits geliebte bürokratie) haben wohl die älteren meist mehr erfahrung.
> ski



das ist genau das, was ich hier vermitteln wollte ...

nur während der pubertät sieht man das anders (ich weiß das - is noch so lange her) ...


----------



## pirx (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > Genau... und wenn sie nach dem Studium dann endlich beginnen zu arbeiten, wollen sie gleich die ganze Bude umkrempeln, haben aber keine Ahnung von produktiver Arbeit und nerven alle mit ihren fantastischen und nicht realisierbaren Ideen.
> 
> 
> Ach, du hattest sowas auch mal als Vorgesetzten?  Klasse, was?


Nein, aber mein Bruderherz hatte schon mit solchen Leuten zu tun 
Von meinem letzten direkten Vorgesetzten fange ich schon besser gar nicht an...


----------



## upad_Lord (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> .....aber in bereichen, die jeden menschen betreffen (liebe, freundschaft oder unsere allseits geliebte bürokratie) haben wohl die älteren meist mehr erfahrung.
> ski



Ich behaupte jetzt einfahc mal ganz dreist: es GIBT keinen bereich welcher jeden menschen betrifft!
(war das korrektes deutsch?wenn nich is ja auch wurscht...)


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> das ist genau das, was ich hier vermitteln wollte ...
> 
> nur während der pubertät sieht man das anders (ich weiß das - is noch so lange her) ...



und ich steck mittendrin. *g*
gibt wohl doch ausnahmen ^^

edit: WAH! jetz steh ich als muttersöhnchen da.. *grml* *g*


----------



## darkdestroyer (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")
> 
> 
> 
> *vorurteilausgrab* - die kenn ich! Die mit 1.7 und drunter haben alle mit 18 Jahren noch Pullunder und karierte Hemden an, ihre Hobbies sind antike Burgen aus Würfelzucker nachbauen und mit Muttern Sonntags die Enten fick... äh füttern.



Also ich bin noch Schüler und kann sagen unter den Leuten die gut bis sehr gut sind die fleissigen die Tga und Nacht arbeiten und am We so kaputt sind dass sie nich mehr wegehen können. Die andere Grupe sind die intelligenten die nicht viel lernen aber gute Noten haben halt eher in Bereichen wo es darum geht eigene Lösungswege zu finden und nicht darum auswendiggelernte Formeln einzusetzen. Und letztere werden im Berufsleben wohl mehr Erfolg haben. 
Ps mein Schnitt ist 11,27 (musste ich grade ausrechnen konnte ihn nicht auswendig) und ich bin 18


----------



## Tronic95 (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

O die verdorbene Jugend! Blind für alles andere frönen sie dem Laster, in moralisch unvertretbarer Weise suchen sie Einsicht in die Geisteswissenschaften um dann ihre geringfügigen Erkenntnisse in schändlicher Hybris prahlend zur Schau zu stellen. 
Doch gottseidank gibt es Slynx, reich an Lebenserfahrung und Weisheit, der das schändliche Treiben der Jungen anprangert, und ihnen die einzig wahren Werte zeigt, die für unser aller Leben von Bedeutung sind: Saufen, Fressen und ***.
Höret die Botschaft! Schauet auf von euren Büchern und widmet euch den Weibern! Jede Muschi ist anziehend! Schauet auf von euren Büchern und widmet euch den Drogen! Sonst erfahrt ihr nie was in der "Trichtertüte" wirklich drin ist!

@Slynx. Ich kann deine Kritik gut verstehen, sie ist mir zum teil aber einfach zu überzogen und 'Saufen, Fressen und ***" als das höchste aller Güter darzustellen ist doch wohl ziemlich primitiv, findest du nicht?


----------



## NetKilla (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> > > der zweite punkt der mir so missfiel war nämlich diese einstellung, dass nur leute die aufs gymnasium gehen und studieren anscheinend was wert sind... (zitat: "ich hab nen schnitt von 1,7")
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Ich würde sagen da gibts Vorurteile auf beiden Seiten. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit Zivis<->Bundis. Fakt ist die Gesellschaft braucht von beiden etwas.


----------



## Dilbert (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 13.02.03 um 10:51 schrieb SlyNx:_



> Glaub mir, mit 14 hast du annähernd eine Vorstellung davon, wie es ist Mitte 20 zu sein. Sorry, aber du hast wahrscheinlich noch nie geraucht, gesoffen, gefickt, bist noch nie auto gefahren oder nachts um halb 4 in einer wildfremden Stadt auf der Suche nach deiner Jugendherberge auf einer Parkbank eingeschlafen.
> Kurzum: Verglichen mit einem durchschnittlichen Mittzwanziger hast du bis jetzt rein gar nichts erlebt.
> 
> [Fazit]
> ...



Klingt ja gradezu als hättest du die Erfahrung besoffen,bekifft oder sonstwie drauf zu sein als toll empfunden. Ich sag dir hey ich bin 18 und gerade stolz drauf, dass ich das nicht gehabt hab. Was will ich auch damit. Und das die dummen die "Weiber" abkriegen habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemerkt, aber vileicht erklärt mir ja ein weiblicher user hier ob dumme männer auf sie anziehender wirken 

Und unterschätz die Jugend mal nicht was die in ihrem jungen alter schon alles für scheiße bauen. Letztens ist in Köln wieder nen 12Jähriger abgenippelt nachdem er 1Flasche Wodka und x Bier gesoffen hatte. Auf diese Erfahrung kann er echt stolz sein!

Kann ja sein das ich dich falsch verstehe aber für mich bist du ein total unreifer 20Jähriger oder wie alt du auch bist, wenn du mit deinen Saufgelagen rumprahlst. Ich jedenfalls kann sehr gut feiern ohne sowas


----------



## maQzz (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 13.02.03 um 10:51 schrieb SlyNx:_



> mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ein forum ein öffentlicher ort des austauschs und der diskussion ist. nur sehe ich keinen grund daher alles, was mir stinkt kommentarlos stehen zu lassen, denn forum bedeutet ja auch, dass man über die meinung einzelner mitglieder diskutieren kann.
> 
> thema meines threads ist das, zur zeit sehr in mode gekommene, rumprahlen einiger sehr junger mitglieder der community. mit einem alter zwischen 12 und 14 geben sie hier ihre weltanschauung zu besten, was keineswegs schlimm wäre, nur beharren sie teilweise felsenfest darauf, dass sie die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen haben. hinzu kommt eine permanente voranstellung ihres akademischen "werdegangs" (wenn man von sowas in dem alter überhaupt sprechen kann) und ihrer ach so tollen zukunftsvorstellungen.
> 
> ...



Is aber ja net so dass das auf alle zutrifft. ICh gah auch grad aufs gymnasium, hab nen guten schnitt und kann mich nich daran erinnerm, wie lange es schon her ist, dass ich samstagnachts nicht besoffen war. trotzdem ist nicht unbedingt wichtig. jedem das seine......


----------



## maQzz (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> Ich würde sagen da gibts Vorurteile auf beiden Seiten. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit Zivis<->Bundis. Fakt ist die Gesellschaft braucht von beiden etwas.



Wozu braucht unsere gesellschaft bitte die bundeswehr????


----------



## skicu (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 13.02.03 um 18:48 schrieb maQzz:_



> > Ich würde sagen da gibts Vorurteile auf beiden Seiten. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit Zivis<->Bundis. Fakt ist die Gesellschaft braucht von beiden etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> Wozu braucht unsere gesellschaft bitte die bundeswehr????



stimmt. 
im falle der notwendigkeit nationaler verteidigung können wir ja den amis vertrauen, die werden das schon richten.
oder auch friedenmissionen der UN sind ja schwachsinn, die amis würden das sicher alles viel besser machen.


----------



## GothicDrak (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Mal ne Frage: Hätte man diese (wenn auch richtige) Erkenntnis nicht in den jeweiligen Thread posten können? 

(Sry wegen dem Scheiss-Satzbau, bin nur ein kleiner Hosenscheisser [14])

PS: Macht einen ganz reifen Eindruck: "Saufen, *** und fressen" Ich dachte ihr Erwachsenen macht auch mal was anderes?


----------



## nuklearSkunk (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Ein tolles Gefühl, wenn plötzlich wildfremde Menschen einem mehr über die eigene Vergangenheit sagen können als man selbst


----------



## Coopa (13. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 13.02.03 um 10:51 schrieb SlyNx:_



> mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ein forum ein öffentlicher ort des austauschs und der diskussion ist. nur sehe ich keinen grund daher alles, was mir stinkt kommentarlos stehen zu lassen, denn forum bedeutet ja auch, dass man über die meinung einzelner mitglieder diskutieren kann.
> 
> thema meines threads ist das, zur zeit sehr in mode gekommene, rumprahlen einiger sehr junger mitglieder der community. mit einem alter zwischen 12 und 14 geben sie hier ihre weltanschauung zu besten, was keineswegs schlimm wäre, nur beharren sie teilweise felsenfest darauf, dass sie die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen haben. hinzu kommt eine permanente voranstellung ihres akademischen "werdegangs" (wenn man von sowas in dem alter überhaupt sprechen kann) und ihrer ach so tollen zukunftsvorstellungen.
> 
> ...



hihihihihihi

du warst natürlich nie so und bist dir als 14 jähriger schon bewusst gewesen, das du  noch REIN GAR nichts erlebt hast.

sag mal, bist Du noch in der pubertät?
glaub ich nicht, kommt aber in etwa so rüber. nur weil du 20 bist und ja jetzt schon alles erlebt hast, was deiner meinung nach wichtig is im leben, willst du den jüngeren erzählen wie doof sie sind und das sie rein gar nix wissen? so kam das irgendwie rüber ... 
warscheinlich ein missverständniss.


----------



## Woodstock (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> PS: Macht einen ganz reifen Eindruck: "Saufen, *** und fressen" Ich dachte ihr Erwachsenen macht auch mal was anderes?



Hey...nimm ihn nicht so hart ran! Wenn er Mitte 30 ist, dann wird er feststellen, wie naiv er mit Mitte 20 war *fg*

*hoffentlich kommt jetzt kein 40iger und erzählt mir, wie naiv ich bin)*

Gruß
W.


----------



## SlyNx (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 13.02.03 um 21:55 schrieb Coopa:_



> du warst natürlich nie so und bist dir als 14 jähriger schon bewusst gewesen, das du  noch REIN GAR nichts erlebt hast.



ich habe doch später noch geschrieben, dass ich genauso und schlimmer war (erst lesen, dann verurteilen)


----------



## SlyNx (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

[...]


----------



## SlyNx (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 13.02.03 um 18:30 schrieb Dilbert:_



> Klingt ja gradezu als hättest du die Erfahrung besoffen,bekifft oder sonstwie drauf zu sein als toll empfunden.


mmh ... also ich empfinde es als, hin und wieder mit richtig guten kumpels um die häuser zu ziehen (solange es warm genug ist) 


> Ich sag dir hey ich bin 18 und gerade stolz drauf, dass ich das nicht gehabt hab. Was will ich auch damit.


Spaß? :o



> Und das die dummen die "Weiber" abkriegen habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemerkt, ...





> Letztens ist in Köln wieder nen 12Jähriger abgenippelt nachdem er 1Flasche Wodka und x Bier gesoffen hatte. Auf diese Erfahrung kann er echt stolz sein!


Findest du das nicht leicht übertrieben, gleich so ein Sodom&Gommorah Beispiel rauszuholen?



> Kann ja sein das ich dich falsch verstehe aber für mich bist du ein total unreifer 20Jähriger oder wie alt du auch bist, wenn du mit deinen Saufgelagen rumprahlst. Ich jedenfalls kann sehr gut feiern ohne sowas



du verstehst mich falsch, und wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, dann zitier doch bitte mal die stelle an der ich mit "meinen saufgelagen" rumprahle ...


----------



## GothicDrak (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Naja, wenn ältere immer auf jüngeren rumhacken müssen sind die natürlich ein gutes Vorbild. 

Also wenn ein 20-jähriger noch nie gecheckt hat, dass das Leben auch ernst sein kann, dann muss ich SlyNx bemittleiden. Wenn dein Leben aus fressen, saufen und *** besteht, na da kann ich mir vorstellen, warum es mit der welt bergab geht. Wobei man "***" zu was sehr natürlichen zählen kann, im gegensatz zu fressen und saufen. 

Ausserdem isses klar, dass ein 14-jähriger noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat, wie ein 20-jähriger. Aber man kann nicht sagen, dass ein 14-jähriger blöder wäre als ein 20-jähriger, da ich nicht gerade eine grosse Reife bei SlyNx erkennen kann. Sory, musste ich mal sagen.


----------



## skicu (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 14.02.03 um 19:54 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> Naja, wenn ältere immer auf jüngeren rumhacken müssen sind die natürlich ein gutes Vorbild.
> 
> Also wenn ein 20-jähriger noch nie gecheckt hat, dass das Leben auch ernst sein kann, dann muss ich SlyNx bemittleiden. Wenn dein Leben aus fressen, saufen und *** besteht, na da kann ich mir vorstellen, warum es mit der welt bergab geht. Wobei man "***" zu was sehr natürlichen zählen kann, im gegensatz zu fressen und saufen.


eigentlich ist das alles sehr natürlich *G*  .. aber ich denke (bzw. hoffe), dass SlyNx weiß, dass das leben nicht nur aus alkohol und *** besteht.. 


> Ausserdem isses klar, dass ein 14-jähriger noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat, wie ein 20-jähriger. Aber man kann nicht sagen, dass ein 14-jähriger blöder wäre als ein 20-jähriger, da ich nicht gerade eine grosse Reife bei SlyNx erkennen kann. Sory, musste ich mal sagen.


sorry, niemand hat von blödheit geredet. wir reden immer noch von erfahrung. und SlyNx reife kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich mich noch nicht sooo lange mit dem forum hier auseinandersetze ..


_am 13.02.03 um 21:29 schrieb nuklearSkunk:_



> Ein tolles Gefühl, wenn plötzlich wildfremde Menschen einem mehr über die eigene Vergangenheit sagen können als man selbst



über deine vergangenheit? spielst du auf das amiga spielen an? schau mal in deinen thread.. sry, aber ich kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen..


----------



## GothicDrak (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Naja, für ihn besteht es ja auch noch aus fressen 
Aber aus seinen Posts kann man doch ein paar Sachen erkennen. 
Ich bin auch 14, glaub aber nicht, dass ich die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen habe, ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine hohe Meinung von mir.
Aber wenn man noch nicht mal sprechen kann, auch nicht lesen und Wörter richtig verstehen, wie kann man dann Amiga spielen? Ich muss gestehen, ich habe lange nichts von PCs, Gameboys (naja, war mein Anfang) oder PlayStations gewusst. War mir zu der Zeit egal, aber heute sterb ich, wenn ich nicht mindestens ne hlabe Stunde im I-Net bin. Daher kenn ich den Amiga nicht sehr gut. Aber mit 2 Jahren kann man nicht mal richtig laufen (ohne umzukippen) wie kann man dann bitte gegen einen Erwachsenen spielen?


----------



## Nicklaus (14. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

am 13.02.03 um 10:51 schrieb SlyNx:



> Ein paar kommentierte Zitate (von verschiedenen Leuten):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das klingt für mich so ähnlich wie "Ich will nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich sei reich, nur weil ich einen Porsche fahre...", also doch ein (klein) wenig angeberisch.
Und warum glaubst du, Germanistik-Sudenten hätten einen besonders gebildeten Schreibstil? Jemand, der eine Fremdsprache studiert, unterhält sich doch trotzdem lieber in seiner Muttersprache ( normalerweise ).



> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


natürlich ist es besser, auf ein Gymnasium gegangen zu sein, wenn es an die Berufswahl geht und der Abgang auf die Rea ist sicherlich kaum wieder rückgängig zu machen, aber ein guter Realschulabschluss ist auf jeden Fall besser, als ein besch**ssenes ABI


> von dem gleichen herren (etwas weiter oben in selbem thread)
> 
> 
> > Nee , ehrlich nicht , sonst hätte ich ja nicht meinen 1,7 Durchschnitt auf dem Gymnasium-Zeugnis .... *angeb*
> ...


Die Noten im Zeugnis der achten Klasse haben in der Regel nicht das Geringste mit den Noten im Abschlusszeugnis zu tun, dafür gibt's mehr Beispiele als Atome im All (was für ein Vergleich!).





> [...]



*auchmaleinkomentarabgegebenhat*


----------



## GothicDrak (15. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Also, das mit dem Porsche ist mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, auch ein guter Vergleich!


----------



## TranceMellow (15. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 13.02.03 um 10:51 schrieb SlyNx:_



> mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ein forum ein öffentlicher ort des austauschs und der diskussion ist. nur sehe ich keinen grund daher alles, was mir stinkt kommentarlos stehen zu lassen, denn forum bedeutet ja auch, dass man über die meinung einzelner mitglieder diskutieren kann.
> 
> thema meines threads ist das, zur zeit sehr in mode gekommene, rumprahlen einiger sehr junger mitglieder der community. mit einem alter zwischen 12 und 14 geben sie hier ihre weltanschauung zu besten, was keineswegs schlimm wäre, nur beharren sie teilweise felsenfest darauf, dass sie die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen haben. hinzu kommt eine permanente voranstellung ihres akademischen "werdegangs" (wenn man von sowas in dem alter überhaupt sprechen kann) und ihrer ach so tollen zukunftsvorstellungen.
> 
> ...



Hauptsache du weißt alles...


----------



## skicu (15. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 15.02.03 um 01:36 schrieb TranceMellow:_



> Hauptsache du weißt alles...



wo bitte hat SlyNx das behauptet?


----------



## _Kati_ (15. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Naja SlyNx jetzt hat sich der Thrad doch gegen dich gewendet! Aber ehrlich vielleicht sind wir "unreif" aber du bist auch nicht besser wie wir.


----------



## skicu (15. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 15.02.03 um 10:13 schrieb _Kati_:_



> Naja SlyNx jetzt hat sich der Thrad doch gegen dich gewendet! Aber ehrlich vielleicht sind wir "unreif" aber du bist auch nicht besser wie wir.



ach, ich gebs auf..
könnt ihr nich zu euren beiträgen irgendwelche "argumente" dazuschreiben? wenigstens ansatzweise?


----------



## GothicDrak (15. Februar 2003)

*(. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Naja, jetzt kommen plötzlich so viele, die gegen SlyNx' Argumente sind, obwohl die in den anderen Threads immer den gleichen Mist wegen "Keine Ahnung vom Leben" gepostet haben. 

@skicu: Meine Argumente hab ich dazu geschrieben. Aber  bei SlyNx läuft genau die Gefahr, wie nuklearSkunk anzugeben und Sachen zu behaupten, die nicht stimmen.

@_Kati_: Blitzmerkerin! 

@TranceMellow: Und du bist der Allwissende oder was?


----------



## _Kati_ (15. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@Drak:


----------



## GothicDrak (16. Februar 2003)

*(. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@_Kati_: Ach, wie schlagfertig 

Hat wer eigentlich nuklearSkunk mal wieder gesehen? Oder macht er gerade seine Dokterarbeit? *gg*


----------



## SlyNx (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 14.02.03 um 19:54 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> Also wenn ein 20-jähriger noch nie gecheckt hat, dass das Leben auch ernst sein kann, dann muss ich SlyNx bemittleiden. Wenn dein Leben aus fressen, saufen und *** besteht, na da kann ich mir vorstellen, warum es mit der welt bergab geht. Wobei man "***" zu was sehr natürlichen zählen kann, im gegensatz zu fressen und saufen.



ich lege meine eigene anscheinend auch nicht ausführlich genug dar:

es ging ja nur um diese krassen poser, die mit 14 schon meinen sie hätten alles im leben verstanden. es geht eben eigentlich *nicht* um dieses "ich bin älter und erfahrener, also sei ruhig", sondern darum einfach mal zu sagen was fakt ist: nämlich das man gerade in der zeit von 15-20 sehr, sehr viele charakterprägende erfahrungen macht.

das bringt zu der "fressen, ***, feiern" geschichte. ich hab doch nie gesagt, dass das ganze leben daraus besteht. aber ich bin dennoch der meinung, dass die erfahrung diese dinge einmal gemacht zu haben (und vielleicht auch wirklich nur ein mal) doch eine relativ wichtige im leben ist.

jetzt kommt bitte nicht und sagt: "du findest es also wichtig mal gesoffen haben. du musst aber ein mickriges würstchen sein, wenn das dir wichtig erscheint."
ich finde, wenn man schon etwas verurteilt, dann sollte man auch ahnung davon haben (also wie gesagt, wenigstens ein mal ein bier getrunken haben) dann könnt ihr mir auch sagen, dass im alkohohl der teufel, und nur in brottrunk die wahrheit liegt ... 



> Ausserdem isses klar, dass ein 14-jähriger noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat, wie ein 20-jähriger. Aber man kann nicht sagen, dass ein 14-jähriger blöder wäre als ein 20-jähriger, da ich nicht gerade eine grosse Reife bei SlyNx erkennen kann. Sory, musste ich mal sagen.



du kennst mich ja auch nicht 

@skicu
auch wenn du meine position nicht wirklich teilst, bist du auf jeden fall objektiv und damit der fairste hier. danke.


----------



## _Kati_ (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Des Stinktier hat sich verzogen war am 13.02.2003 22:40 des letzte mal da oder hat zu mindestens da des letzte mal was gepostet! 
Hier was für dein Mosessoft*nach unten deut*


----------



## AdahamAusAmsterdam (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Also jetzt muss ich endlich Slynx (ich hab bei der Avatarwahl fuer Dich gestimmt   ) zur Hilfe eilen.

Prinzipiell stimme ich ihm naemlich 100% zu. Natuerlich ist es ein Privileg der Jugend, auch einmal uebers Ziel hinauszuschiessen, aber nicht alles ist produktiv und sinnvoll. Zitate, wie sie von Slynx angefuehrt wurden, sind schlichtweg einfach nur praepotent und dumm. Wenn jemand sich mit 14 ueber ein Stueck Weltliteratur wirft und seine Interpretation noch zu wuenschen uebrig laesst, dann werf ich ihm nichts vor, wenn aber der 14jaehrige sich auf ein Niveau blossen Angebens und "Erwachsen-Sein-Wollens" herunterlaesst, so werde ich ihm auch auf dem von ihm gewaehlten Niveau Paroli bieten! D.h. wenn diejenigen das Maul gross aufreissen ob ihrer Faehigkeiten, Erfahrungen oder was auch immer, dann gehoert ihnen tatsaechlich mal gesagt, dass wenn sie noch nicht mal gesoffen oder eine Frau gehabt haben, sie noch nicht wirklich viel vom Leben wissen. Denn das sind nun mal die ersten Erfahrungen. Spaeter kommen Dinge wie stressiges Berufsleben, Ehe, Kinder, Tod und viele andere Dinge hinzu, doch den ersten Suff, kann selbst Mami nicht wieder gut machen.
Ausserdem tragen auch diese Dinge zur Reife bei. Wer einmal besoffen war und losgekotzt hat, der wird im Umgang mit Alkohol in der Zukunft wohl vorsichtiger sein...(nicht zwangslaeufig )...sogesehen empfinde ich es als durchaus angebracht, Dinge wie Saufen und *** (wie es hier dezent tituliert wird ) als praegende Erfahrungen anzufuehren - wenngleich sie nicht das Leben alleine ausfuellen.

Genug davon, nun kommt, ihr Orks, und zerfleischt Slynx und Adaham, Sohn von Adamund, aber seid euch gewiss, dass wir viele von euch mitnehmen...HAR HAR HAR

P.S.: Ich haette gern Slynx Avatar auf meinem Grabstein, waere das moeglich...?


----------



## _Kati_ (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> ...P.S.: Ich haette gern Slynx Avatar auf meinem Grabstein, waere das moeglich...?



Wäre schon möglich wenn du unbedingt willst!


----------



## AdahamAusAmsterdam (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 15:25 schrieb _Kati_:_



> > ...P.S.: Ich haette gern Slynx Avatar auf meinem Grabstein, waere das moeglich...?
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre schon möglich wenn du unbedingt willst!



umm....sagen wirs etwas praeziser...ich wuerde den Avatar auch in real ohne den Grabstein nehmen, nicht dass jemand da noch auf dumme Gedanken kommt...

vor allem Frauen traue ich schon lange nicht mehr  also bin ich auf der Hut!!! Oder ist Kati gar der Avatar...das waere ja....hmmm....ganz schlecht fuers Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum....(?!?!?!)

Aus

Adaham, Sohn von Adamund


----------



## GothicDrak (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

*zuSlyNxundAAAblick* Hm, da fällt mir doch was ein! Ja, das könnte stimmen! Gibs zu AAA, du bist nur der Doppeluser von SlyNx! In Wirklichkeit heisst er doch G. W. Bush!!!!! *duck*

@_Kati_: Das verstösst doch gegen deine Feministenregeln  *duck*

@SlyNx: Och nö, Alk saufen ist für nen 14-jährigen kein Prob, nur Pech, dass ich Anti-Alkoholiker bin 

@AAA: Bitte, nenn mich nicht Ork, sonst werd ich noch erkannt! Dann haut Aragorn mir was aufn Dötz 

@all: Yeaaaah! Das ist ein Spam-Thread


----------



## skicu (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 19:53 schrieb GothicDrak:_


> @SlyNx: Och nö, Alk saufen ist für nen 14-jährigen kein Prob, nur Pech, dass ich Anti-Alkoholiker bin


hast du wenigstens schon einmal nen bier oder was ähnliches getrunken? falls nicht, mein herzliches beileid. tut mir echt leid.





> @all: Yeaaaah! Das ist ein Spam-Thread


solange ich hier antworte ist/wird er das nicht, dafür sorg ich schon *FG*
_am 17.02.03 um 09:42 schrieb SlyNx:_


> auch wenn du meine position nicht wirklich teilst...


das liegt in der natur der dinge: ich bin auch nur gerade n bissl älter als die zitierten 14 *g*


----------



## GothicDrak (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Ja, ich hab schon Bier und Wein getrunken, aber ich hab beschlossen, keinen Alk zu trinken, is meine Sache, also halt dich da raus! 

Sicher wird das ein Spam-Thread!   

*aufsignaturdeut*


----------



## SlyNx (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 20:12 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> Ja, ich hab schon Bier und Wein getrunken, aber ich hab beschlossen, keinen Alk zu trinken, is meine Sache, also halt dich da raus!
> 
> Sicher wird das ein Spam-Thread!
> 
> *aufsignaturdeut*



glückwunsch, du bist auf jeden fall nominiert für den "nervigsten nebendarsteller" ...


----------



## GothicDrak (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 21:03 schrieb SlyNx:_



> am 17.02.03 um 20:12 schrieb GothicDrak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was?`Nur Nebendarsteller? Ich werde das mitmeinem Anwalt besprechen (Daglas)


----------



## Daglas (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 21:11 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> am 17.02.03 um 21:03 schrieb SlyNx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay , ich stehe bereit , da das jetzt ein Spam-Thread ist , komm ich auch mal vorbei  !

Also :

" Mein Mandant fühlt sich zurecht vor der Öffentlichkeit erniedrigt , da man ihn einfach einen "Nebendarsteller" schimpft , obwohl er unübersehbar den größten Anteil an Posts dieses Threades schrieb . Aufgrund des "Internationalen Foren Gesetzbuches" Paragraph 137 Zeile 78 , stelle ich klar , dass derjenige , der die meisten Posts in einem Thread aufweist , der rechtmäßige Führer und damit der Hauptdarsteller des Threades ist . Noch irgendwelche Fragen ?"


----------



## AdahamAusAmsterdam (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 21:11 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> am 17.02.03 um 21:03 schrieb SlyNx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, es loest sich auf...auf jeden Fall bin ich nicht Slynx Zweitnick...

ihr fragt warum? (Spart euch das "NEIN"!!! ) is halt so

Adaham, Sohn von AdaSpam


----------



## skicu (17. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 21:57 schrieb Daglas:_



> am 17.02.03 um 21:11 schrieb GothicDrak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, aber wenn das hier so weiter geht, wird der thread wohl geschlossen. entweder ihr wollt beim theme bleiben, oder ihr sucht euch doch bitte irgend ein anderes forum, wo ihr auch noch nach postings befördert werdet. gibt doch genug halbleere webforen, die dringend leute wie euch suchen. die würden euch mit offenen armen empfangen.
also: back to the roots [ansonsten: Dieser Thread wurde geschlossen. Antworten sind nicht mehr möglich.]


----------



## SlyNx (18. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 17.02.03 um 22:59 schrieb skicu:_



> sorry, aber wenn das hier so weiter geht, wird der thread wohl geschlossen. entweder ihr wollt beim theme bleiben, oder ihr sucht euch doch bitte irgend ein anderes forum, wo ihr auch noch nach postings befördert werdet. gibt doch genug halbleere webforen, die dringend leute wie euch suchen. die würden euch mit offenen armen empfangen.
> also: back to the roots [ansonsten: Dieser Thread wurde geschlossen. Antworten sind nicht mehr möglich.]



eigentlich ist es ja fast ironisch, dass die zwei das, was ich über menschen ihres alters schrieb, teilweise wieder durch ihr verhalten bestätigen -> endloses pubertäres rumgeplärre ...


----------



## skicu (18. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 18.02.03 um 09:45 schrieb SlyNx:_



> _am 17.02.03 um 22:59 schrieb skicu:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt. man könnte das rumgespamme fast als abschließenden beweis dieses threads ansehen.
*g*


----------



## Canardo (18. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> so, jetzt warte ich auf den comment eines 30 - 40 jährigen *G*



Na gut,dann meld ich mich mal:
Also teilweise nerven Kids doch schon ganz gewaltig ab( Ich weiss das, ich war nicht besser). Aber das muss man eben mit der nötigen Gelassenheit nehmen und locker ein paar Maulschellen verteilen, dann geht das schon 
Nee kurz und knapp gesagt, denk ich das das zum Reiferwerden dazugehört. Und sollten sie, angesichts der Tatsache das Lego nix mehr für sie ist, sie aber noch nicht erwachsen sind nur noch rumheulen? Und wenn sie laut Slynx ja schon Erfahrungen sammeln sollen, warum nicht auch dadurch das sie langsam merken das die Welt eben nicht so einfach gestrickt ist wie sie sich das erst mal denken? Laufen lernt man ja auch eigentlich nur indem man ständig Mist baut und auf die Schnauze fällt, wieso solls beim Denken dann anders sein?
Ach ja Slynx eins noch mit auf den Weg : Mit der Volljährigkeit wird das auch nicht immer sofort besser, ich merk teilweise erst jetzt, was für ein Depp ich doch noch mit Mitte 20 war und möchte wirklich nicht wissen was ich als 50-jähriger über den 30er-Canardo denke


----------



## _Kati_ (18. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

naja mit dem alk nehm ichs net so genau wie drak 

*runter zu Drak duck und warum? frag*
@drak: Wir tun noch was guten mit dem spammen!


----------



## Daglas (18. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Dass ihr einem seine Fehltritte echt solange nachtragt ! Egal , ich bin Drak's Anwald , werde dafür bezahlt und so mache ich was man von mir verlangt nichts anderes ! Apropos Bezahlung ...

Da ich zufällíg auch noch Richter bin , weise ich die Anklage gegen GothicDrak ab , der Kläger muss nun die Gerichtskosten samt meinem persönlichen Honorar übernehmen . Genaue Betragsinformationen und Kontodaten werden ihnen auf O-Mail Anfrage zugestellt !!!!!!! Danke , für ihre Aufmerksamkeit .... , ich werde mich nun aus diesem Thread entfernenen um nicht weiter die nicht einbezogenen zu nerven !


----------



## GothicDrak (18. Februar 2003)

*(. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Halt! Hier wird niemand den Saal verlassen!!! Ich bin von der offiziellen Spam-Polizei werde nn mit den Verhören beginnen! 

Aber mal im Ernst (was ist das? *gg*), ich muss fabian_thobe Recht geben (bis aufs Taschengeld, so wie meine Eltern mich terrorisieren sollte ich pro Monat 1000 SFr Schmerzensgeld kriegen!). 

@SlyNx: Hattest du bei dener Registrierung Probs mit "Caps Lock" oder warum ist das "N" gross? 

@SlyNx (schon wieder): Laso ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich ein Musterbeispiel für meine Altersgenossen bin (obwohl ich schon Daglas und _Kati_ verdorben habe...) 

@skicu: Nja, SlyNx macht nicht grad den reifsten Eindruck. Für dass, das er so hochnäsig is.


----------



## skicu (18. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 18.02.03 um 16:51 schrieb fabian_thobe:_



> Ist das nicht niedlich, ich hab nen schnitt von 1,6, aber ohne reife werde ich damit nicht weiter kommen.


was habt ihr nur dauernd mit euren noten?


> Da hat jemand das Maul sehr weit aufgerissen, und dieser war nicht gerade reif.


wen meinst du jetzt genau? SlyNx?
drück dich doch mal verständlicher aus.


> Ausserdem hat intelligenz nichts mit dem schulabschluss zu tun. ich hab in der firma meiner eltern leute mit abi gehen sehen und welche mit ohne kommen sehen. es ist egal.


omg..
ich glaube nicht, dass man ohne jegliche intelligenz ein abitur schafft. sogar ich war zu faul dafür, und bin auf die FOS gewechselt.


> des weiteren: ich stehe nicht auf eigenen fuessen versuche aber so selbstaendig wie moeglich zu handeln: ich jobbe 3 mal die woche und nehme kein taschengeld, obwohl wir geld wie heu haben.


kann es sein, dass du dich damit irgendwie mithilfe deiner eltern renommieren möchtest? klingt irgendwie sehr arrogant..


> es gibt studenten die noch nie gearbeitet haben und sich alles von mammy und daddy zahlen lassen.


jo, meistens die, deren eltern "geld wie heu" haben


> Skynx sollte uns verschonen: die meisten tennies sind reifer als er (muschi, saufen, kiffen).


SlyNx wollte damit lediglich ausdrücken, dass jeder einmal erfahrungen damit gemacht haben sollte. wie einem seiner posts weiter oben zu entnehmen ist, ist er sich durchaus bewusst, dass nicht das ganze leben daraus besteht, sondern dass er lediglich die erfahrungen, die er damit gemacht hat, schätzt.


> Tja, idioten gibts ueberall


allerdings.

btw: du solltest bei deinen posts stets darauf achten, dass links an der seite "Nachricht normal in Forum einfügen" aktiviert ist. *omail eben gelöscht hab*
und schreibe deinen text doch in zukunft unter die quotes, oder lösche die quotes, wenn du deinen text nicht darauf beziehst.

ski


----------



## SlyNx (18. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 18.02.03 um 20:49 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> @SlyNx: Hattest du bei dener Registrierung Probs mit "Caps Lock" oder warum ist das "N" gross?



@GothicDrak: Hattest du bei dener Registrierung Probs mit "Caps Lock" oder warum ist das "D" gross?


----------



## SlyNx (19. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 18.02.03 um 21:14 schrieb skicu:_



> btw: du solltest bei deinen posts stets darauf achten, dass links an der seite "Nachricht normal in Forum einfügen" aktiviert ist. *omail eben gelöscht hab*



ich quote mal seinen forumbeitrag, der per omail an mich kam:


> Ich gehoere zu den pissflitschen die, die weisheit mit loeffeln gefressen haben (16 jahre). *g*
> Die nachfolgenden saetze sind die pure wahrheit, nichts als die wahrheit, so wahr mir gott helfe!!!!


mmmh.... dazu später mehr 


> Ich hab kein problem damit, das Maul fuer mein ego auf zu reissen (sorry bin gerade zum Praktikum in Barcelona, keine Umlaute oder sz)!!


Verstehe ich nicht den Satz. Egal, denn das du ein Ego-Problem hast wissen wir seit dem Posting, dass skicu zitiert hat...



> Ich lese jeden Tag Handelsblatt, lese in der freizeit nietsche (SCHLIMM, IN DIESEM ALTER, ICH WEIS)


Handelsblatt ist langweilig, und hasst du nicht grade gesagt "so wahr Gott mir helfe" ? Was liest du dann Nietsche?



> und stell dir vor, es gibt menschen die sind aelter und weiser als du!!!!!!!! Jaja, glaub mir!!!!


Ich hab nie was anderes behauptet --> mehr als das stammposting lesen ...



> Bevor du auf mir und anderen Pupertaeren rumhackst, frag erst was leute von dir halten die aelter sind als du!!!!!!!


Darüber bin ich mir anscheinend mehr im klaren als du


----------



## SlyNx (19. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 18.02.03 um 16:51 schrieb fabian_thobe:_



> [...] des weiteren: ich stehe nicht auf eigenen fuessen versuche aber so selbstaendig wie moeglich zu handeln: ich jobbe 3 mal die woche und nehme kein taschengeld, obwohl wir geld wie heu haben. [...]



Eins noch: Müssen wir eigentlich alle dabei sein, während du dir einen runterholst?


----------



## _Kati_ (19. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Ich bin Zeuge dass Drak mich verdorben hat! Ich fordere auch Schmerzensgeld! Vorher war ich doch ne Engel !!!!!!!!


----------



## skicu (19. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 19.02.03 um 00:00 schrieb SlyNx:_



> _am 18.02.03 um 21:14 schrieb skicu:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann werd ich mal die omail beantworten, die ich eben bekommen hab:

_am 19.02.03 um 13:56 schrieb fabian_thobe:



			am 18.02.03 um 21:14 schrieb skicu:



			am 18.02.03 um 16:51 schrieb fabian_thobe:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> > > Ist das nicht niedlich, ich hab nen schnitt von 1,6, aber ohne reife werde ich damit nicht weiter kommen.
> >
> >
> > was habt ihr nur dauernd mit euren noten?
> ...



stimmt, du hast den bogen mit dem ersten post wirklich überspannt. und nachdem ich die omail, die du an SlyNx geschrieben hast, muss ich sagen:
_geh mal zum psychiater wegen deinem ego._
ehrlich. sowas ist doch nicht normal, dass man sich hinstellt, allen erzählt, dass die eltern geld wie heu haben, man selbst das ganze gar nicht braucht, da man selbst genug verdient, und sich über alles erhaben fühlt. (diese einstellung meinte übrigens SlyNx mit seinem main posting in dem thread hier.)

p.s.: schreib deine posts doch in zukunft ins forum und nicht per omail. das war eben wirklich eine schweinearbeit mit den ganzen quotes.
wenn du auf diese antwort antwortest, dann ändere einfach links seitlich *nichts* an den einstellungen. dann fügt die maske deine antwort vollautomatisch ins forum ein.

ski


----------



## Daglas (19. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@ Drak  : Verdorben hast du mich nicht , das war ich sogar schon bevor du in dieses Forum eingetreten bist .... , aber unseren Ruf haben wir verdorben und wie   !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicDrak (20. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@_Kati_, SlyNx und Daglas: Ihr habt extreme Rechtschreibprobs!

@_Kati_: Ach nö, ich soll Geld zahlen? Ich geb dir doch schon (keinen) Lohn für die Lehre! 

@all: Ihr dürft mich hassen: PS2 ist besser als PC!!! 
Nein, war nicht so gemeint, PS2 ist "nur" ebenbürtig.

@Daglas: Vorher warst du immer ein stiller, netter User. 

@SlyNx: Das "D" ist mit Absicht gross, du notgeiler! 

@skicu: Kannste deine Texte kürzer machen? Hab nicht so viel Z...


----------



## skicu (20. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 20.02.03 um 19:39 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> @skicu: Kannste deine Texte kürzer machen? Hab nicht so viel Z...



sorry, ich seh keine langen texte. 120 % meiner texte sind doch quotes... mit kurzen antworten dazwischen.. :p


----------



## _Kati_ (20. Februar 2003)

*AW: (. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*



> @_Kati_, SlyNx und Daglas: Ihr habt extreme Rechtschreibprobs!



Die haben wir von dir! ~


----------



## SlyNx (21. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 20.02.03 um 19:39 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> @_Kati_, SlyNx und Daglas: Ihr habt extreme Rechtschreibprobs!



Was haben skicu und ich, bis auf die kleinschreibung aller wörter, für othografische defizite?



> @SlyNx: Das "D" ist mit Absicht gross, du notgeiler!



@GothicIrgendwas: Das "N" ist mit Absicht gross, du ... äh ... Ding !


----------



## Daglas (21. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 20.02.03 um 19:39 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> @_Kati_, SlyNx und Daglas: Ihr habt extreme Rechtschreibprobs!
> 
> @_Kati_: Ach nö, ich soll Geld zahlen? Ich geb dir doch schon (keinen) Lohn für die Lehre!
> 
> ...



1. Ich sehe in keinem meiner Posts extremere Rechtschreibfehler , als sie bei dir auftreten  !!!!

2. Naja , wie mans nimmt . Strategiespiele auf der PS2 sind nicht so gut wie auf dem PC , aber die PS2 ist Japanisch und auch ein Großteil der PS2-Spiele sind Japanisch oder zumindestens Japanisch orientiert   !!! Das ist das coole an der Sache ...


----------



## GothicDrak (21. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@skicu: Ups, sry!

@_Kati_: Du könntest den "Unpassende Smileys"-Contest gewinnen!

@SlyNx: Naja, wenn man nur ein bissl Hirnschmalz besitzt (damit können wir Daglas ausschliessen ) findet man schon seeeehhr schlimme! 
Da man bei meinem Nick (nicht ganz) deutlich erkennen kann, dass es sich um zwei (2) Wörter handelt kann ich nur fragen: Was soll das "N" bedeuten?????????

@Daglas: Japaner!   Wie blöd kann man sein, um diesen Dingsbums-Mon Scheiss in die Welt zu setzen???!!!

@all: Wo bleibt das übliche: _"Dieser Thread wurde geschlossen. Antworten sind nicht mehr möglich."_???


----------



## skicu (22. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 21.02.03 um 23:04 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> @all: Wo bleibt das übliche: "Dieser Thread wurde geschlossen. Antworten sind nicht mehr möglich."???



wenn du/ihr weiterspammt kommt das noch :p
also LASST DAS!

btw: will hier eigentlich noch jemand was sinnvolles posten, oder können wir den thread auf die dunkle 2. seite unseres forums sinken lassen ? O_o


----------



## Daglas (22. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 21.02.03 um 23:04 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> @skicu: Ups, sry!
> 
> @_Kati_: Du könntest den "Unpassende Smileys"-Contest gewinnen!
> 
> ...




Stimmt ich habe keinen Hirnschmalz  , dafür aber viele , wunderbare , leistungsstarke Gehirnzellen , die allesamt besser arbeiten als eine Tonne Hirnschmalz  ... , achja , werhat euch denn Schmalz ins Gehirn gestopft ?

Du hast wohl keine Ahnung ! Die Playstation 2 sowie deren Vorgänger kommt von Sony , und Sony kommt aus Japan . Siehst du ? Die Japaner sind uns hoffnungslos überlegen , zumindestens im Konsolenbereich


----------



## Santa_Claudia (22. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 22.02.03 um 22:40 schrieb Daglas:_



> am 21.02.03 um 23:04 schrieb GothicDrak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no coment
mfg S_C


----------



## GothicDrak (23. Februar 2003)

*(. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

@Daglas: Was war eigentlich das Thema dieses Threads? Japaner-Technologie? Die haben son Taschentuchrollenhelm erfunden, dann auch noch Pokémon, die müssen ja ein bissl blöd sein!

_Dieser Thread wurde geschlossen. Antworten sind nicht mehr möglich._


----------



## GothicDrak (23. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 22.02.03 um 17:22 schrieb skicu:_



> am 21.02.03 um 23:04 schrieb GothicDrak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die noch düstere 3. Seite wäre besser


----------



## Legatus (24. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 23.02.03 um 13:51 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> am 22.02.03 um 17:22 schrieb skicu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komm wir starten ne Petition zur Schließung des Threads (war ein Insiderwitz) muhahaha


----------



## Legatus (24. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 23.02.03 um 13:51 schrieb GothicDrak:_



> am 22.02.03 um 17:22 schrieb skicu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komm wir starten ne Petition zur Schließung des Threads (war ein Insiderwitz) muhahaha


----------



## skicu (24. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

_am 22.02.03 um 17:22 schrieb skicu:_



> btw: will hier eigentlich noch jemand was sinnvolles posten, oder...



ok. da ich heute mal wieder rechtslehre hatte, hab ich mir folgendes überlegt (um mal wieder on topic zu kommen):
wissen ist nicht ungleich erfahrung. ich denke, wissen ist ein teil der lebenserfahrung. daher könnte man sagen, auch jüngere können erfahrung haben. aber eben nur in diesem teil.
teilt ihr diese meinung? glaubt ihr, wissen hat gar nichts mit erfahrung zu tun? was denkt ihr?


----------



## GothicDrak (24. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Ich finde, dass die "Intelligenz" nichts über den Charakter des Menschen aussagen kann  (OKOK! Hab ich aus nem Buch geklaut!)

@Legatus: Dein Insiderwissen kannst du Bono vortragen, aber halt dich von mir fern!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2003)

*AW: (.)(.) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

am 24.02.03 um 20:43 schrieb GothicDrak:



> Ich finde, dass die "Intelligenz" nichts über den Charakter des Menschen aussagen kann  (OKOK! Hab ich aus nem Buch geklaut!)



Das hättest du nicht aus einem Buch klauen brauchen, das hätte ich Dir auch so sagen können. Intelligenz hat gleich null mit Charakter zu tun. Ich kenne auch Menschen die nicht die hellsten sind, aber die super lieb, nett, warmherzig sind und einen ganz tollen Charakter haben. Dann gibt es Menschen die sehr schlau sind, aber als Mensch total mies und einen ganz schlechten Charakter haben. Also wie du siehst hat Intelligenz überhaupt nichts mit Charaktereigenschaften und menschlichen "Qualitäten" zu tun.


----------



## GothicDrak (25. Februar 2003)

*(. )( .) Pubertät und andere Verbrechen - oder wie seht ihr das?*

Naja, mt "weisen" Sprüchen kenn ich mich nicht aus. Aber wenn man strohdoof und nch dazu mies ist, wirds problematisch


----------

